# [SOLVED] Dual Boot with Ubuntu



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I would like to dual boot with Ubuntu (Vista installed First) on a separate HDD. 
There are many articles about booting on the same HDD with partitioning but everything goes wrong for me when i shrink partitions. 

So, is there anything you need to do different or is it the same setup as dual booting to a different partition, you just choose a different HDD instead.

Thanks


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

If you have a blank second HDD, it'll be recognized as sdb or hdb. Just make sure to install to that one. Let GRUB install Stage 1 to the Windows MBR on sda. That's the default. You may want to format the drive to ext3 first but you probly won't have to.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

I'd recommend installing the bootloader to the second HDD (on which you're going to install Ubuntu), and then switch the boot options in the bios to boot from that hdd. that way, you can remove the hdd if you want to later, and it'll return your system to the original state.

so basically what you'll want to do is this: (assuming the hdd on which you're going to install ubuntu is completely empty or has an empty partition)

1)when you're asked to select where ubuntu will be installed, choose "manual" and not "guided" mode

2)one of your drives will be listed as sda (partitions will be sda1, sda2...) and one will be listed as sdb (partitions will be sdb1...). or if the hdd isn't sata, it'll be listed as hda, etc.

3)identify which of the drives is windows and which is the spare drive. select the partition of the spare drive in which you want to install ubuntu. besides the install partition, you'll also need a swap partition (2-4 GB). now you can either delete your selected partition and create two partitions (one for swap and one for installation), or select another partition as the swap area.

4)double click the install partition and check the "format" box, select ext3 as the file system, and select " / " as the mount point. double click the swap partition and select "swap area" as the file system.

5)now complete the setup. it'll install the grub bootloader on the spare hdd.

6)set your bios to boot from the spare hdd. grub will also link to the vista bootloader.


doing the above (as opposed to what bartender said) will leave your vista disk completely intact, so you can just unplug the ubuntu disk and change the bios boot option back if you want to remove ubuntu.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

So technically im installing 2 bootloaders but i select in the BIOS the first HDD to look for the bootloader.. And this Grub will detect both bootloaders and thats what i use to choose between Vista and Ubuntu.

And i need to setup my second HDD with two partitions one for the OS installation and another for swap files. Format in installation partition as ext2. Does the swap file partition need to be formatted in ext2.



> 2)one of your drives will be listed as sda (partitions will be sda1, sda2...) and one will be listed as sdb (partitions will be sdb1...). or if the hdd isn't sata, it'll be listed as hda, etc.


How will i tell the difference my Vista HDD and my second HDD (including my 4 other HDDs). Will the GUI display each HDD's total space or HDD name.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

yes, it'll display every partition's total space and used space.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Cool, thanks im going to get started in the Morning. I 'll post if i have any problems.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

you need to format it as ext3, not ext2. swap area doesn't need to be formatted.

also, before the installation starts, check that the bootloader is going to be installed on the right hdd. for this, on the last installation wizard window, there's a button called advanced configuration of something like that. click that and it'll display the path on which grub is going to be installed. make sure it's the same hdd on which you're going to install ubuntu.

i think that button is called "customize"


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*



> you need to format it as ext3, not ext2. swap area doesn't need to be formatted...i think that button is called "customize"


If it was Aus, I wouldn't even worry about the file type. If you choose the hdd that you want to install Ubuntu on and then choose to use all the space Ubuntu will do the partitioning for you. Since it seems like you are new to linux I wouldn't worry about the partitions for the time being, that is something that you can get into latter if you want to.

Cheers!


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Thanks. To be honest, I don't know what the exact difference between ext2 and ext3 is. I just thought may be ext3 is better. I'm also a linux noob, but i thought i could help aus with this one.

(you're a moderator now! i don't think i already congratulated you for that, so congratulations on the promotion.:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Also Windows partition file systems will be identified as "ntfs"


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

I typed in ext2 instead of ext3. lol. I meant ext3.
Well i just found out that Ubuntu has a new version so im downloading that now. I had 7.40 on CD lol, the latest is 8.10.

Ok so what wmorri says i dont need to worry about partitioning as the setup will do that itself. However do i still need to make sure the bootloader is installed on the same HDD as Ubuntu.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Ive run into a bit of a hmmm. It seems the HDD im going to format and install Ubuntu on has some hidden system files on (the reason why im unable to format it in Vista). Is strange as its only a backup HDD.
The following files and directories are as followed.
bootmgr.sys
bootsect.bak
Then it has a Boot folder with different language sub-folders. With files BCD.sys, BDC.log, bootstat.bat and memtest.exe.

Was this just a temp folder for the installation of Vista or is this the boot sector.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Ok so this is really strange now. I popped in the Vista disk and went to repair. 
It detected my vista installation on (D Local. Which is wrong, as C: in Vista is Local.
So just to double check i opened the cmd window in the repair utility and typed "c:\ dir"
It came back with "No files Found". Which is even more strange as C: is the location Vista is installed to. I typed in "d:\ dir" and there was Windows and many other folders. So its like the Drive letter have swapped or something. But it seems that the bootloader is stored on D: (Backup) and not on the C:. I have no clue why this has happened. Im unable to format the Backup HDD as its seen as a System partition. But i can delete the c: partition. (Vista stops me to say other programs are using this drive.

So any ideas on how to get the bootmgr back onto C: and get it off D:.

Repairing the bootmgr (Via cmd fixboot) does not work.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Ok, i went ahead and formatted D: anyway and instlled Ubuntu. Well i got to say that was the smoothest installation ever and with alot of the drivers already installed.

All i need to do now is setup the mbr for Vista again. It seems the recovery console could'nt find Vista but the "recovery Restore Point" system could. Strange....


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Ubuntu didn't add the option for Vista startup automatically?

You don't have to setup the Vista mbr again, otherwise you won't be able to boot into Ubuntu. You sure you formatted the right drive? What I've got on my system (and what I recommended to you) is that you keep the Vista mbr intact on the Vista drive. You install Ubuntu mbr to the Ubuntu installation hdd. The Ubuntu bootloader links to the Vista bootloader. So you have two mbr's on two separate hdd's. but you've set your BIOS to boot from the Ubuntu drive so it boots into Ubuntu bootloader. From there you can either go to Ubuntu or load Vista bootloader.

Can you access the Vista drive through Ubuntu or recovery console? Are all the files intact?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*



ssj4Gogeta said:


> Ubuntu didn't add the option for Vista startup automatically?
> 
> You don't have to setup the Vista mbr again, otherwise you won't be able to boot into Ubuntu. You sure you formatted the right drive? What I've got on my system (and what I recommended to you) is that you keep the Vista mbr intact on the Vista drive. You install Ubuntu mbr to the Ubuntu installation hdd. The Ubuntu bootloader links to the Vista bootloader. So you have two mbr's on two separate hdd's. but you've set your BIOS to boot from the Ubuntu drive so it boots into Ubuntu bootloader. From there you can either go to Ubuntu or load Vista bootloader.
> 
> Can you access the Vista drive through Ubuntu or recovery console? Are all the files intact?


Thats what ive done now. I was not able to create a mbr on an already existing windows installation. So i formatted both OS's and started again.

First i installed Vista, made sure the boot files and the mbr where on the same drive. Then i went ahead and installed Ubuntu, clicking the advanced options to make sure the bootloader was placed on the Ubuntu drive.. 
I can boot into Ubnutu fine but i cannot boot into Vista.
I change the boot order in the BIOS to select the Ubuntu drive.

The GRUB loader displays the following:
Ubuntu
Ubuntu Recovery
Memtest
Other installed OS
Vista (LongHorn)

If i select Other OS i get a error 11 code (I think) and if i select Vista i get "Bootmrg missing or corrupt Press Ctrl + Alt + Del to Restart".

But i found a program online called Super GRUB and i was able to manually select the mbr on the Vista HDD and boot successfully so i know its intact. 

So then whats the next step?????


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

That super grub disk should be able to fix your boot problem if I remember what I read from old .. 

doesn't it have an option to repair the grub and allow you to boot ?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

I dont know im not use to the whole cmd line programs, it was luck that i managed to stumble across that feature but the wiki does state it.

But ive got a bigger problem now. I just finished installing the latest Nv drivers for Ubuntu (using the Administrator> Hardware Devices) upon rebooting the Ubunto logo was displayed the music intro played but instead of it loading the GUI its now loaded into some kind of command line thing.
It asks me for my user name and password and then displays the following.

[email protected]$ _

Whats going on. It was going smoothly...

On the upside im still able to boot to Vista if i change the HDD boot priority in the BIOS.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

I don't know about super grub. is it a bootloader like grub? if what done_fishin says fixes it, good. if not, I'd recommend you boot into Ubuntu and go to the root folder (just open any folder and keep clicking "up" button until you can't go any further) from there go to /boot/grub/ and there will be a file called "menu.lst". post it's contents here. I'm not an expert at it, but wmorri might be able to help you. menu.lst is the grub configuration file.

by the way, "Other installed OS" is just a divider that grub inserts. Vista (Longhorn) loader is the link to Vista bootloader. But that doesn't work in your case either, so I don't know what's wrong. I've done the same, and in my system it worked without modifying menu.lst. I have four OS's. And I use GRUB to manage them all. Your menu.lst might tell us what's wrong.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

At the moment i cant load Ubuntu properly now. 
Ubuntu loads like normal but instead of showing the nice GUI interface im stuck with a command line interface.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

If I remember correctly, you need to do:
sudo gdm

in order to start x-server.

if that doesn't work, type:
startx


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Will do. If i get into Ubuntu again that will be great and i'll see what that menulist says. 
I'll try and have a go at the Super GRUB tomorrow as its 1am now it does fix boot problems aswell, i just need to find it.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

good luck :smile:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

ok typing in gdm comes up with the followin 
Warning: GDM file gdm-daemon-config.c: line 2033 (): cannot run seteuid to 0: operation not permitted 
It repeats twice 

Also typin in startx displays this
Fatal error 
No screen
giving up
xinit: Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server
also one with errno 3


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Well i formatted and installed Ubuntu again. I got all the updates via the Update manager and all where successfully installed. Rebooted and went on getting the Nvidia drivers from the Hardware Devices tab.
It took a while to get them but Ubuntu told me the drivers where successfully installed. However when i went to reboot i get the same as above.
Ububtu starts to load like normal then a cmd line prompts me for my username and password.

I think im suppose to configure X server again. How do i do that?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Ok, so i think the problem lies in the xorg.conf file. But i cannot access it. 
I type in "etc/X11/xorg.conf" and i get Access Denied.
i need to edit this file as i think its missing a line of code. (BusId "1:0:0") under the graphics display. It seems many people that are using Ubuntu 8.10 with two graphics cards have this issue.

As the error i get when i try and run X-Server is: 
No PCI device found
(EE) Device not Found
Fatal error
No screen
giving up
xinit: Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server
xinit: connection Error (errno 3): Server not Found

Im going to try this line
"gksudo gedit xorg.conf" and see if this works.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

This is the exact Error i get when i type in my Username and Password and enter "StartX".

...
Primary device is not PCI
(EE) No device detected.

Fatat server error:
no screens found
-- stopped for few seconds --
giving up.
xinit: Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server
xinit: No such process (errno 3): server error.

I think its because i have 2 graphics card and Ubuntu cannot choose one.
Ive manged to enter the xorg.conf by the following command "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and with is whats displayed.

Section "Driver"
Identifier "Configured Video Device"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Configured Video Device"

EndSection

I think i need to add the following to the first section.

Driver "Nvidia"
Option "No Logo"
BusId "1:0:0"

However i can change the xorg file but i dont know how to save what ive done. Im unable to enter a command because i dont know how when im in this modifier state.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Wish I could help but you already went way beyond my level .. sounds like you installed the wrong vga driver .. and you need to go back a step to safemode vga or even vesa .. but thats just a guess. I am having similar probs with a fedora install .. it's become a real PITA


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

I think you should boot from the Live CD of Ubuntu. You'll have the gui there, so you can edit the file easily. Just go to places then select your ubuntu drive. then go to the desired folder. and try to edit the file by double-clicking it. if you get an error when you try to save after editing, do the following instead: navigate to that folder. then open accessories->terminal type:
sudo gedit
it'll open the ubuntu equivalent of notepad with administrator privileges. then drag and drop that file to the notepad window. now you can save.

EDIT: you can also PM wmorri for help.


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

If you're using nano at the shell (command prompt), just press _CTRL_+_X_ to save changes. 

If adding the additional lines doesn't resolve the problem; reconfiguring xserver is another option. You can do so by booting into Ubuntu's recovery mode (listed on grub's splash screen) and from the prompt, use the following:

```
$ [color=red]dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg[/color]
```
This will run you through xserver setup which includes video/display. Changes will be made to the xorg.conf file and those changes are accepted, you should be back up and running. 

If that doesn't do the trick, post back as you can resort to copying xorg.conf from the livecd onto your drive. You'd have to edit and tweak settings again, but as long as you make a backup after successful changes --you wouldn't have to go back too far if something doesn't work.

-------------------

Grub:
I would look at windows as the problem child in your dual boot config. Grub's job is to pass the torch on to the Windows boot loader and I'd say it's doing that. Before when you found those hidden files on the second drive --those files were installed there by Vista and are included in it's boot parameters. If the files are removed, Vista will not load --as you found out. You installed Vista again and again those files would be included on the second drive. With Ubuntu being installed, the files would have been wiped out. Could explain why Vista is failing to load.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*



Rome5 said:


> Before when you found those hidden files on the second drive --those files were installed there by Vista and are included in it's boot parameters. If the files are removed, Vista will not load --as you found out. You installed Vista again and again those files would be included on the second drive. With Ubuntu being installed, the files would have been wiped out. Could explain why Vista is failing to load.


That could be the reason. So if you install Vista again and while installing disconnect all the other drives, it may solve it.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Hi,



> ...if you install Vista again and while installing disconnect all the other drives, it may solve it.


I wouldn't recommend recommend doing a whole reinstall if you can help it. See if you can just do a repair from you windows cd. That should fix your problem, plus you won't need to reinstall all your stuff.

Cheers!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*



wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried repairing the bootmgr but it kept repairing it to the other drive. I did clean install on all OS's (With Vista i disconnected all other drives). But the GRUB loader still wont load Vista.

Thanks for the info on how to save changes for the xorg file i'll give that a try later. If all else fails i'll do a Live CD and copy the xorg file across. If that fails i'll do an re-installation...

Does it matter that im trying to install drivers for a 2x GTX280's i think there is no drivers for them on Linux yet. But the Hardware manager still shows that i should install drivers 177.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

2x GTX280??? That's some serious gaming horsepower!!

I'll let the others answer your questions about drivers. But the windows boot problem might be related to menu.lst
If you can access your menu.lst, please check if it has a "map" command under the windows section. windows doesn't boot without it afaik. if you can post the contents, rome5 or wmorri might be able to help you.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Hi,

ssj, you are on the right path. AUS, if you could get into Ubuntu then open a terminal, I would like to see a file. From terminal type this

```
cd /boot/grub
gedit menu.lst
```
Then just copy the file and post it up here. If you could use the "code" tags that would make it a lot more clear.

Cheers!


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Aus, it does matter that you're using two cards, but that's not a reason it shouldn't --or should I say, can't work. Specifying the active slot with busid addition in xorg may very well sort it out. Just be sure it's the correct ID. Reconfiguring x if it doesn't, is a good place to go next. You can continue to tweak xorg afterward.


For grub, if you wouldn't mind posting the output of a few things actually. From a terminal type or paste the following commands:

```
$ [color=red]sudo fdisk -l[/color]
[i]and[/i]
$ [color=red]sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst[/color]
```
'fdisk -l' will print out your current drive and partition scheme while the second will print out the contents of menu.lst. You can copy and paste the whole thing in one shot.

#NOTE: Before editing the menu.lst file itself, you can test out changes to it right from grub's splash screen. Saves time, especially if you're uncertain. --at the splash screen select the 'Vista (longhorn)' entry and press _e_ to view and edit. When you're done, press _b_ to boot. The changes aren't permanent so if they don't work, you can simply try something else. If they do work, you can boot Ubuntu, edit the menu.lst, and be done with it.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

ok ive managed to start X-server again by adding BusId "1:0:0" to xorg.conf file. However the Nvidia drivers have failed to install. How do i go about installing them manually.

I'll have the rest done later:
Menu.lst and the fdsik. Im going out for a beer and enjoying to nightlife.

Happy New Years...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

@ wmorri here is the menu.lst.

```
# menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
#            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
#            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
#            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.

## default num
# Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
# the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
#
# You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
# is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
# WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not use 'savedefault' or your
# array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
default		0

## timeout sec
# Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry
# (normally the first entry defined).
timeout		10

## hiddenmenu
# Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
#hiddenmenu

# Pretty colours
#color cyan/blue white/blue

## password ['--md5'] passwd
# If used in the first section of a menu file, disable all interactive editing
# control (menu entry editor and command-line)  and entries protected by the
# command 'lock'
# e.g. password topsecret
#      password --md5 $1$gLhU0/$aW78kHK1QfV3P2b2znUoe/
# password topsecret

#
# examples
#
# title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
# root		(hd0,0)
# makeactive
# chainloader	+1
#
# title		Linux
# root		(hd0,1)
# kernel	/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
#

#
# Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST

### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified
## by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below

## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs

## ## Start Default Options ##
## default kernel options
## default kernel options for automagic boot options
## If you want special options for specific kernels use kopt_x_y_z
## where x.y.z is kernel version. Minor versions can be omitted.
## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
##      kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro
##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro
# kopt=root=UUID=9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28 ro

## default grub root device
## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)
# groot=9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28

## should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options
## e.g. alternative=true
##      alternative=false
# alternative=true

## should update-grub lock alternative automagic boot options
## e.g. lockalternative=true
##      lockalternative=false
# lockalternative=false

## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the
## alternatives
## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
# defoptions=quiet splash

## should update-grub lock old automagic boot options
## e.g. lockold=false
##      lockold=true
# lockold=false

## Xen hypervisor options to use with the default Xen boot option
# xenhopt=

## Xen Linux kernel options to use with the default Xen boot option
# xenkopt=console=tty0

## altoption boot targets option
## multiple altoptions lines are allowed
## e.g. altoptions=(extra menu suffix) extra boot options
##      altoptions=(recovery) single
# altoptions=(recovery mode) single

## controls how many kernels should be put into the menu.lst
## only counts the first occurence of a kernel, not the
## alternative kernel options
## e.g. howmany=all
##      howmany=7
# howmany=all

## should update-grub create memtest86 boot option
## e.g. memtest86=true
##      memtest86=false
# memtest86=true

## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system
## can be true or false
# updatedefaultentry=false

## should update-grub add savedefault to the default options
## can be true or false
# savedefault=false

## ## End Default Options ##

title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-9-generic
uuid		9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic root=UUID=9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28 ro quiet splash 
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic
quiet

title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-9-generic (recovery mode)
uuid		9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic root=UUID=9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28 ro  single
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic

title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic
uuid		9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=UUID=9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28 ro quiet splash 
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic
quiet

title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (recovery mode)
uuid		9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=UUID=9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28 ro  single
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic

title		Ubuntu 8.10, memtest86+
uuid		9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28
kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin
quiet

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
# ones.
title		Other operating systems:
root


# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/sdd1
title		Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)
root		(hd3,0)
savedefault
map		(hd0) (hd3)
map		(hd3) (hd0)
chainloader	+1
```
@ Rome 5


```
Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00082e2d

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1       29164   234259798+  83  Linux
/dev/sda2           29165       30401     9936202+   5  Extended
/dev/sda5           29165       30401     9936171   82  Linux swap / Solaris

Disk /dev/sdb: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xcecbbb86

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1   *           1       38914   312568832    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x2115d010

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdc1   *           1       60802   488384512    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdd: 300.0 GB, 300090728448 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36483 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xf9d3f9d3

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdd1               1       35598   285938684    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sdd2           35598       36484     7113728    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sde: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x438927c1

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sde1               1      121599   976743936    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdf: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000

Disk /dev/sdf doesn't contain a valid partition table (This is my 2 RAID HDDs i believe)
```
And the other 


```
# menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
#            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
#            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
#            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.

## default num
# Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
# the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
#
# You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
# is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
# WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not use 'savedefault' or your
# array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
default		0

## timeout sec
# Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry
# (normally the first entry defined).
timeout		10

## hiddenmenu
# Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
#hiddenmenu

# Pretty colours
#color cyan/blue white/blue

## password ['--md5'] passwd
# If used in the first section of a menu file, disable all interactive editing
# control (menu entry editor and command-line)  and entries protected by the
# command 'lock'
# e.g. password topsecret
#      password --md5 $1$gLhU0/$aW78kHK1QfV3P2b2znUoe/
# password topsecret

#
# examples
#
# title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
# root		(hd0,0)
# makeactive
# chainloader	+1
#
# title		Linux
# root		(hd0,1)
# kernel	/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
#

#
# Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST

### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified
## by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below

## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs

## ## Start Default Options ##
## default kernel options
## default kernel options for automagic boot options
## If you want special options for specific kernels use kopt_x_y_z
## where x.y.z is kernel version. Minor versions can be omitted.
## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
##      kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro
##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro
# kopt=root=UUID=9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28 ro

## default grub root device
## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)
# groot=9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28

## should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options
## e.g. alternative=true
##      alternative=false
# alternative=true

## should update-grub lock alternative automagic boot options
## e.g. lockalternative=true
##      lockalternative=false
# lockalternative=false

## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the
## alternatives
## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
# defoptions=quiet splash

## should update-grub lock old automagic boot options
## e.g. lockold=false
##      lockold=true
# lockold=false

## Xen hypervisor options to use with the default Xen boot option
# xenhopt=

## Xen Linux kernel options to use with the default Xen boot option
# xenkopt=console=tty0

## altoption boot targets option
## multiple altoptions lines are allowed
## e.g. altoptions=(extra menu suffix) extra boot options
##      altoptions=(recovery) single
# altoptions=(recovery mode) single

## controls how many kernels should be put into the menu.lst
## only counts the first occurence of a kernel, not the
## alternative kernel options
## e.g. howmany=all
##      howmany=7
# howmany=all

## should update-grub create memtest86 boot option
## e.g. memtest86=true
##      memtest86=false
# memtest86=true

## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system
## can be true or false
# updatedefaultentry=false

## should update-grub add savedefault to the default options
## can be true or false
# savedefault=false

## ## End Default Options ##

title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-9-generic
uuid		9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic root=UUID=9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28 ro quiet splash 
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic
quiet

title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-9-generic (recovery mode)
uuid		9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic root=UUID=9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28 ro  single
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-9-generic

title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic
uuid		9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=UUID=9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28 ro quiet splash 
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic
quiet

title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (recovery mode)
uuid		9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=UUID=9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28 ro  single
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic

title		Ubuntu 8.10, memtest86+
uuid		9b36cdff-e8a2-4a0b-8a3b-4a8b95053d28
kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin
quiet

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
# ones.
title		Other operating systems:
root


# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/sdd1
title		Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)
root		(hd3,0)
savedefault
map		(hd0) (hd3)
map		(hd3) (hd0)
chainloader	+1
```


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Good new guys i think ive got the Drivers successfully installed. I found this 3rd party driver manager and installed. It properly registered the drivers for me. (I think)
It detects both my monitors and both my cards. It give me core and temp displays on both cards.

Just need to test some 3D applications now to see if it does actually work.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

The map command is there alright. But since you can boot into Vista by changing the boot order in your BIOS, _it has to be a menu.lst issue_. I've got no idea what it is, though. Is the Vista HDD your 4th HDD? Like Rome5 said, you can try changing it to some other number in the GRUB menu itself and see if it works. Since the changes are temporary, you don't have to worry.


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Nice, Aus. The desktop certainly looks better than a command prompt, huh? 

Now for grub:
In grub, all drives (sata or ide) are listed as hdx,X - where x represents the drive number starting from 0 and X represents the partition, also starting from 0. Currently grub is pointing to sdd1 (hd3,0). Next time you boot, select the Vista option and make the following edits shown in red:

```
title		Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)
root		([color=red]hd1,0[/color])
savedefault
map		(hd0) ([color=red]hd1[/color])
map		([color=red]hd1[/color]) (hd0)
chainloader	+1
```
when that's done, press _b_ and verify that Vista's bootmgr is at hd1,0. If so, make the changes perminent by editing the same entries in the menu.lst. You can use the same editor you did with xorg.

```
$ [color=red]sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst[/color]
```

#edit:

Also, feel free to chop the following from menu.lst and get rid of that extra entry (shown in red):

```
# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
# ones.
[color=red]title		Other operating systems:
root[/color]
```


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Dual Boot with Ubuntu*

Well, Ubuntu is now fully working. Ive got the latest Wine installed and i can play some games on it.
However i still can't get Grub to dual boot properly, honestly i dont mind changing the Boot order from time to time. I reckon with a bit more experience with Ubuntu i'll get it eventually. :grin:

Thanks for all your help guys..


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Glad to see that you were able to get it working. We have a lot of people that just give up after about 20 posts if they can't get it to work. I wish you the best with ubuntu. I am sure that you will get it figured out sooner or later. Come back anytime that you have a problem.

Cheers!


----------

